# How do I abandon a reply



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

If I press reply by accident and it copies the post as a quote into the editor it remembers that.

Without having to delete all the text with the delete key, how do I cancel or reset the editor? I can't see a cancel button


----------



## DaveReading (31 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> If I press reply by accident and it copies the post as a quote into the editor it remembers that.
> 
> Without having to delete all the text with the delete key, how do I cancel or reset the editor? I can't see a cancel button



It's not that big a deal. Within the edit box, hit Ctrl/A and that will highlight all the text, then a single press of the Delete key will remove it all in one go.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

Thanks

What about on a phone?


----------



## Mile195 (31 Mar 2016)

Press and hold until the "select all" option pops up. Select all, then press backspace.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

Oh I made it kinda work with a long press and select-all but the keyboard doesn't always stay on screen to hit delete.

I can live with it


----------



## rualexander (31 Mar 2016)

Just press the back button on your browser?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

rualexander said:


> Just press the back button on your browser?


The forum is clever enough to remember drafts


----------



## rualexander (31 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> The forum is clever enough to remember drafts


Well it works for me, just tried it.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Highlight your text and hover over the icon of a ?floppy disk (what is it?). Click 'delete draft' and then delete. The draft won't reappear by accident then.


Aha! Clues... If you leave it long enough a draft is saved as you type but if you do back-button before then the draft is discarded. Using this routine and immediately doing the back button is like doing back prior or save.

Ta


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2016)

Just post it. I thought that's what you normally did.


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Highlight your text and hover over the icon of a ?floppy disk (what is it?). Click 'delete draft' and then delete. The draft won't reappear by accident then.


I will have to try that... Thanks


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2016)

The post editor will cache a copy of your post every 60 seconds and keep it for 24 hours before deleting it. This comes in very handy when you're putting together a reply and for whatever reason you don't get chance to post it.

If you have "ghost" cached content in your editor box that you'd like to remove, you can manually clear it using the disk icon on the toolbar:






Just click / tap the disk icon and choose *Delete Draft*. Of course anything left in the editor window will be recached after 60 seconds so either select it all and delete it first, before composing your new post, or just navigate away to another part of the forums once you've deleted it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

